

Apple iPhone Safari Crasher (iPhone 4 & 4S, iOS 5.0.1) - thefox
http://pub.fox21.at/apple/iphone.safari.crasher.php

======
steverb
It appears to crash Google Chrome on Windows 7 as well, which makes me think
that it's a problem with WebKit.

Firefox 3.6.3 was a little iffy with it and stopped responding several times,
but did eventually pull through.

IE 9 did not appear to be adversely affected.

~~~
inconditus
Chrome shows me the Oops, crashed tab. Does it crash the entire browser for
you? (Windows XP, 15.0.874.120 m)

~~~
ajross
Surely that's what steverb means. That tab is describing a crash: the page
renderer or javascript interpreter segfaulted. The user experience is
obviously much better in Chrome because of the process sandboxing, but the bug
is likely the same.

~~~
steverb
Yes. It just causes the single page to crash. The rest of my tabs are
unaffected. I personally don't think this is a big deal, unless there were
some way to execute evil code. It's not the first time I've had a page crash a
Chrome tab.

------
aparadja
Last time I checked, the easiest way to crash Safari was to copy the latest
failing crash tests from the WebKit source repository.

------
ender7
Interesting, but it's really not that hard to crash Safari in iOS. We've had
to redesign our web interfaces a couple of times to avoid endemic crashing.

In general, lots of images + lots of javascript + screen rotation = crash.

~~~
mirkules
I too found that Mobile Safari on my 3GS using iOS 5 crashes quite often, and
you don't need 100MB to do it. For example, the Tim O'Reilly Apple opinion on
Google+ causes it to crash on a consistent basis
([https://plus.google.com/107033731246200681024/posts/g9WdNt6y...](https://plus.google.com/107033731246200681024/posts/g9WdNt6yVgR))

~~~
mixmastamyk
No kidding. Adding a single line of css is enough to crash it. Once I tried
text-rendering: optimizeLegibility and iphone and ipad went kaboom!

~~~
mirkules
Hm, I just tried it, but it didn't crash. What's the trick?

~~~
mixmastamyk
I don't know as it was over a month ago. Perhaps it is in combo with something
else or a specific ios version. I do know that as soon as I added it kaboom,
commented it, then back to normal.

------
devy
To be fair, it crashed my Google Chrome 15.0.874.120 on a MacBook Pro. So it's
not Apple iOS device specific. It's probably WebKit browser specific or even
far more out reaching.

~~~
dubya
I don't know if it killed Safari or not, but after a couple of minutes of the
beach ball I killed it.

------
martingordon
Crashes Chrome, Firefox and WebKit nightly on Lion. I bet it will crash IE
also.

Conclusion: most, if not all, browsers are not prepared to handle a 100 MB
HTML document. If all the file does is crash the browser, who cares? If it can
be exploited, then we should be worried.

Is the OP trying to be sensationalist or did he/she simply not test on other
browsers?

~~~
thefox
Nope. It's the "data:text/html;" in <a> link. If I don't use this, Safari on
iPhone don't crash.

~~~
jrnkntl
So why the 100mb?

~~~
thefox
100mb combined with "data:text/html;".

------
yuhong
It crashed for me on Google Chrome for Windows too. Ran it through WinDbg and
looks like it is just an out of memory error causing an breakpoint.

------
thoughtsimple
What were you expecting it to do? It's a mobile device and you are downloading
100 MB of inline data into RAM. Doesn't seem like much of a problem to me
unless you are implying that there is an exploit potential.

------
robmcm
I'm sure some while(1) JavaScrip would be a lot easier...

~~~
mikeryan
This won't crash most modern browsers.

------
davux
This doesn't seem to crash in IE10, but I can't right-click on the page to
view source, so perhaps the child process is frozen or otherwise isolated from
causing harm.

------
ootachi
Firefox Nightly on Linux lags, but it works.

